# linguine with chicken or shrimp



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

this is pretty good for a quik meal..... 2 cans ofcampbells creme of chicken, 1/2 cup of milk. put in a deep pan to cook. add2lbs of cookedchicken or shrimp. you can addseasoning salt ,pepper,parmesan.serve over liguine or favorite pasta... enjoy


----------

